# Zeon Zoysia Lawn Journal



## hpritch (May 18, 2020)

Installed ~2500 sq ft of Zeon Zoysia in mid April 2020.

It had a ton of thatch and now I've decided to start a lawn journal to document the long process of a great lawn.

After maintaining at 2" for about 11 weeks I decided to lower to 1.5", dethatch, and level.

June 26:


----------



## hpritch (May 18, 2020)

Attempted to level the main portion of the front yard with river sand and a small side yard piece.

June 28, 2020


----------



## gregconover (Jun 19, 2020)

Following along. Looks like I have a decent amount of Zoysia in my lawn that I am going to try and expand. What are you using to mow? New to all of this outside of youtube, so I am excited to be able to see what you are doing!


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

hpritch said:


> Attempted to level the main portion of the front yard with river sand and a small side yard piece.


Nice! What did you use to scalp? How low did you scalp? What tools did you use to spread? Looks good


----------



## hpritch (May 18, 2020)

I maintain it at 2" since it was new sod and very bumpy. I dethatched it and then cut it to 1.5" just with a rotary. I laid about 1.25 tons of river sand and leveled it with a Leveling rake from R&R products. I also laid some 10-10-10 yesterday. I have a John Deere 220 but I need to get the reel sharpened. The grass was so thick and spongy that it would just float on top and not cut.


----------



## hpritch (May 18, 2020)

First cut after sanding. First picture is sod from super sod cut at 2". Looks beautiful.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Grass looks great! Yard man tan, not so much...


----------



## hpritch (May 18, 2020)

Dethatched, leveled, fertilized front street side last weekend.

Mowed for the first time with the reel today at 1". It's probably a bit higher than that because the reel floats a bit due to the thickness. I plan to scalp, dethatch, and level next season and maintain at 3/4" throughout the year.

Dealing with a little bit of dollar spot, so I applied Scott's disease ex at a rate in between preventative and curative.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

The gaps have really filled in nicely.


----------

